# Dealer Replaced Tire cost for an Eco = OUCH!



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Those of you "Cruzing" around in your ecos, you might want to keep an extra savings around. I hit a drainage grate and it took a piece out of the sidewall. The sealant that comes with the tire was failboat. So a roadside service tow to the chevy dealer later and I'm 378 dollars poorer. 

Dealer cost of the tire is $190 
Dealer cost of replacement sensor $75
Labor tax and all that jazz the rest..

I think I'm going to be getting myself a real spare and a jack so if i ever get another flat i dont have to put myself at the mercy of my local chevy dealer.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

So I assume you used the sealant? And if you do use the special sealant, you still have to buy another sensor?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd have to ask the dealer but im actually assuming that because it was a blow out and lost all air quickly and it had a few rotations on it before i stopped that it just destroyed the sensor physically and nothing to do with me using the sealant


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sealant won't work on a sidewall tear. Too much flexing going on. 

Yeah, dealers will rip folks off for tires. Online, those same tires are $120ish. For $190 one can get a much better tire.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well when these wear out im not replacing them with the Goodyears i can tell you that much


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Bring in a discount tire direct or tire rack ad with that tire and GM will match their price. They will match the price of any tire that comes OE on their cars


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

People should probably probably keep a spare fullsize tire in their home. I do for each of my vehicles, saves unnecessary expense when you need to buy a tire unexpectedly.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Why did they replace the sensor? After I ripped a hole in the side of my tire(via a fire hydrant) I drove about 500 yards on the flat until I put on my spare(yes I got one of those). After the dealer replaced the wheel and tire they tried to tell me i needed a sensor also. They told me it no longer worked since the light would not go out. I told them to forget it looked at what it was doing(it was at 31 PSI) and put some air in the tire(I did get the tire for @$110 16 inch), the light went out and no more problems. Dealers depend on the ignorance of the public to get unnecessary work done. That is why when ever I have to go to the dealer, I tell them exactly what to do and nothing more. Unless they can come up with a compelling reason to do more. So rarely do I go that it is not much a problem.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

We just had one replaced on ShyEco's car on Friday. Cost 200 total. You got owned badly


----------

